# Protective aggression



## MyBoyLion (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a 5 yr.old, 120lb., neutered GSD. We also have a 3yr. old rescue Beagle and a 6 mos. old rescue Bahamian Potcake. Lion, my GSD is very gentle and forgiving with both of them and has NEVER showed any aggression. He even allows them to steal food from his bowl while he is eating, and allows them to bite him and jump on him.
At times, the two small dogs run to my neighbor's yard to play with his terriers. Recently, when they ran over, Lion (my GSD) ran after them and when he saw the terrier chasing the Potcake, he attacked it! I mean REALLY attacked it. I fear that Had I not stepped in, Lion would have killed the terrier. Lion knows these terriers--they are not strangers.
Any suggestions on what I should do? I was considering a shock collar.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Keep him away from the neighbors dogs.


----------



## CroMacster (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't use a shock collar for this.

Manage your dog. If you truly think he will kill or injure your neighbors dog keep him in control with a leash when outside.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A fence? And what is a Potcake?


----------



## MyBoyLion (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.
A Potcake is a street dog from the Bahamas & Turks& Caicos Islands.

A fence won't work since we live on our vineyards and the dogs walk in the vineyard.

I've been putting him on a leash when we are behind my house, but not when we walk in the vineyard or farm. The problem is that the small dogs run next door to play and Lion follows them.
Any ideas about behavior modification?


----------



## MyBoyLion (Apr 29, 2015)

I was hoping to get some suggestions on how to socialize Lion and how to make him understand that the terrier is not threatening his girlfriends.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If Lion did not behave this way when the Beagle plays with the neighbor's dogs and only since your Potcake puppy does....I suspect that Lion feels the need to protect the Potcake. 

If you can keep Lion from the neighbor's dogs until Potcake matures, this will be a moot problem. However, if Lion continues to argue with the neighbor dogs, it will become a learned behavior.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

If this was really an attack where you think Lion would have killed your neighbor's dog, I don't think you can trust that it won't happen again, no matter how you try to socialize your dog with the terriers. Call a good trainer/behaviorist and have them come out and evaluate your dog. Please don't let your GSD get to your neighbor's dogs again. Sorry this happened. Best of luck.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well part of the problem is "no one" wants to change their management of their dogs. Someone needs to step up and realize that some things have to change.

Your GSD is the one trying to kill dogs, so in my view the higher level of responsibility falls on you! 

Yes a dog that wants to hurt other dogs can be "rehabbed" but I doubt that anyone that has responsibility for such a dog would "ever" allow it to be around other dogs without supervision??

You need a couple of things a higher level of responsibility and a willingness to change the way you do things (this dog can no longer be allowed unsupervised play) and a well trained well disciplined dog.


----------



## MyBoyLion (Apr 29, 2015)

I know that Lion is MY responsibility! I have no intension of allowing him to run next door, but when he is in my yard playing with his two friends, my fear is that they may run over and Lion will follow.
I am still asking for some behavioral suggestions.


----------



## MyBoyLion (Apr 29, 2015)

Lion was/is not that protective of the Beagle. I'm hoping that when Turk, the potcake, grows up to her full size (40-50 lbs) Lions protective behavior will diminish/


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Find someone to train him to the E collar...


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

MyBoyLion said:


> I know that Lion is MY responsibility! I have no intension of allowing him to run next door, but when he is in my yard playing with his two friends, my fear is that they may run over and Lion will follow.
> I am still asking for some behavioral suggestions.


I'm confused... You state that you have no intention of allowing him to run next door, yet you fear he may follow your other two to the neighbor's yard? What are you going to do to stop him? You need to manage this dog. That means he's not allowed to follow the other dogs to the neighbor's yard. He has attacked another dog. That means no more freedom for him! At least not the same amount of freedom he was allowed before. I'm not trying to be rude or anything, so please don't take it that way. Lion needs supervision. All the time when he's outside. 

I believe people are not offering behavioral suggestions because it's difficult to diagnose a behavior over the internet. This is why you need to get a behaviorist/trainer in to help you. A professional will be able to assess your situation by seeing it first hand.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MyBoyLion said:


> I know that Lion is MY responsibility!




What you stated above is "not" a given! Not everyone that comes here gets that! I guess I could have said "are you willing to accept responsibility for your dog???" Live and learn. 


Moving on...

Are you in a position to hire a trainer and are there any available in your area??


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I know that other people have used Lou Castle methods with an e-collar to train dogs from chasing other small animals. I suggest you look him up, and see what he says. It may work for you.


----------



## MyBoyLion (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. Can anyone recommend a trainer or behaviorist in the Hudson River Valley region of New York, near Poughkeepsie/ New Paltz?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ksotto333 said:


> I know that other people have used Lou Castle methods with an e-collar to train dogs from chasing other small animals. I suggest you look him up, and see what he says. It may work for you.


When you e-collar him for other dogs, it will make him more aggressive to them. This method is working beautifully with Deja as, so far, she is not chasing wildlife anymore but I would not ever use it to treat dog-dog aggression.
Please get the help of a trainer and have her/him come out so you can show the situation and the dynamics. Also involve your neighbor in a friendly way.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

How many instances of dog aggression have you used the E Collar on?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lou says everything you will need to know on how to properly use an E collar can be found on his site:

How To...

Even if you go with a trainer it would be good to review that info!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> When you e-collar him for other dogs, it will make him more aggressive to them. This method is working beautifully with Deja as, so far, she is not chasing wildlife anymore but I would not ever use it to treat dog-dog aggression.
> Please get the help of a trainer and have her/him come out so you can show the situation and the dynamics. Also involve your neighbor in a friendly way.


Different protocols would be in play for "avoiding" wildlife vs "peaceful coexistence" around other dogs.

Rattlesnake avoidance classe are big out here and they can be taught in a couple of hours.

Dog v Dog thing is a bit more complicated...I would imagine??


----------

